# Freezing Rain.....UGGGHH



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went out to start my truck in North Canton to head to Mogadore and there is freezing rain!! Roads are totally covered!!! Gotta wait for salt truck! Be careful guys and gals!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

quicktafix1 said:


> Went out to start my truck in North Canton to head to Mogadore and there is freezing rain!! Roads are totally covered!!! Gotta wait for salt truck! Be careful guys and gals!


Yep! I live a lot farther south than you ,got ice everywhere. Took the dog out this morning and we both busted our butts.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wait till Sunday.... They'll be more ice & safer roads.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Most of the area around me was level 2 & 3. Kept me grounded till tomorrow.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

With the rising temps throughout the day my guess the ice will be somewhat dangerous to go out on. I've been contemplating on going but I guess you snooze you lose on those 3 inch gills.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Finally made it out on Mogadore off 43 boat ramp. Caught a ton of smallish perch on a jiggin rap. Had a ball. Heading back in the morning. Ice was 4 to 5 inches.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the report quicktafix1


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

quicktafix1 said:


> Finally made it out on Mogadore off 43 boat ramp. Caught a ton of smallish perch on a jiggin rap. Had a ball. Heading back in the morning. Ice was 4 to 5 inches.


how far out from the ramp was you buddy


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was on the East side of the handicap dock and drilled holes all the way across from shore to shore.


----------

